# JVC LCD TV LT47X579 not turning on



## chrissmith25

anybody have any ideas?

My JVC 47X579 is not coming on. When I hit the power button the tv makes the usual sound like it is powering up and Blue power light comes on. But then after about 10 seconds no picture and I can here the unit makes the sound like it powered off. Then the blue power light just blinks. No sound can be heard either throughout the process.

Does this sound like a capacitor issue?:4-dontkno


----------



## Stu_computer

> Does this sound like a capacitor issue?


hello chrissmith, welcome to tsf.

no, what your described is the self-check error detected.

try unpluging cord from the AC socket and waiting 5 minutes before plugging back in.


----------



## chrissmith25

Just tried that and nothing happened just more of the same. Any other ideas?


----------



## Stu_computer

LT-47X579 reset


> Restore the TV's normal function by changing the operating mode. Please follow the procedure below.
> 
> PROCEDURE
> 1. Unplug the TV or remove AC power from the TV
> 2. Count to ten, then plug in the TV
> 3. Locate the [Menu], [Vol-] and [Power] button on the TV's side panel
> 4. Using the buttons on the TV's Side Panel, *press and hold* both the [Menu] and [Vol-] buttons.
> 5. While holding those buttons, press and release the [Power] button one time and count to 3 before releasing the [Menu] and [Vol-] buttons.
> 6. The TV's lower left Blue Power LED will come ON.
> 7. Wait 30 seconds. Confirm that the blue LED on the Lower Left of the TV (not the iPod dock for iPod models) has remained ON during this time.
> a. The TV may have turned ON. If so,continue at step 12 b. If the Blue LED on the TV's Lower Left corner remained ON, continue to step 8.
> 8. After confirming that the Blue LED is ON, unplug the TV or remove the AC power from the TV.
> a. If the Blue LED on the TV's Lower Left corner is flashing, restart the procedure from step 3
> 9. Count to 10, then plug in the TV
> 10. The TV power should automatically come ON but no picture will appear. Only the blue power LED will be ON
> 11. Wait 40 seconds and the TV picture should appear
> 12. When the TV picture appears, you may begin normal use of the TV. (procedure is complete)


support.jvc.com/consumer/support/support.jsp?pageID=1&item=16#391


----------



## chrissmith25

will give it a whirl thanks


----------



## throwaway

Solved!

I had the same problem with my TV and saw on countless boards that it was a capacitor problem. Not wanting to open up my TV and solder, I was really put out at the prospect of having to buy a new TV. I followed the steps above with little hope, and sure as hell, it is working again!

I made this account just to say this as I am so thankful I found this forum and got it working.
Even two years later- thanks, Stu, for your response! Much appreciated!!:grin:


----------



## 2005anup

*JVC LT-32DA42J*

Hello

Im not sure If I have posted this correctly but I have a JVC LT-32DA42J which does not switch on anymore and there is just a constant blue flashing light. I was going to attempt the fix pressing the volume and menu buttons on the side panel of the TV but there is no actual buttons to do this with. Can anything be done in other ways or via the remote


----------



## Macbookbro

I also just joined this form to thank everyone that made my fix possible. Thank you Stu you are awesome. I also had a TV that would shout off after turning on. The menu trick worked on the first try. I was about to purchas a power board. This tip from the past helped me in my present time of 2015. Thanks again #Love Up!


----------



## BDUNN

I had the same problem this morning with my jvc tv. It's 7 years old and this the first problem i've had with it. The instructions worked perfect. I had to do it twice but it worked on the second try.
Thank You:thumb:


----------



## WereBo

Hi BDUNN and welcome to TSF :wave:

Glad it was helpful for you :thumb:


----------



## jerryn

*Re: JVC LCD TV LT-47N810A turning on but no image/picture*

The blue light is on. I've tried all steps again and again without success. Please help.


----------



## ishridhu

Hi Any iDea about this problem?

i am facing Only one problem with TV JVC LT-50HW45U(just first 30s after is TV powered on, problem persist one year witout problem on function) See video here: . Not wanting to open up my TV and solder


----------



## clearconfusion

Hope it's under warranty as it could be hard to find what is causing the issue as it could be any number of things.


----------

